# OEM brake rotors vs. aftermarket brake rotors?



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

give me your arguments for either the OEM or the aftermarket

i see some OEM rotors and some Brembo rotors for sale on ebay
price is about same
i'm not referring to slotted or drilled kind
just regular rotors but made by Brembo

any reason why i should choose one or the other?


also... the most obvious next question would be ... 
OEM rotors + OEM pads?
OEM rotors + aftermarket pads?
Aftermarket rotors + OEM pads? (probably the least likely combo)
Aftermarket rotors + aftermarket pads?


----------



## AgileM3 (Oct 7, 2002)

if your interested, i sell rotors and pads and would be happy to get you a price..

ed


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Axxis Ultimates plus OEM or Brembo rotors.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Brembo is a BMW OEM for rotors, along with a bunch of others, and it varies between models and/or stroke of luck.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

oh.
new info.
thanks.

(can someone move this to general ? i think this is applicable to all BMW's)


p.s. HACK ... you don't allow PM's.. so.. i'm asking here
can you post your old signature picture? the one with the car picture and the mod parts outlined on top?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Stock pads plus OEM or Brembo rotors. *


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *oh.
> new info.
> thanks.
> 
> ...












Man I'm too lazy to change it...I've since added 2 more mods and are planning a third. There's of course the constant CPU mod behind the wheels. :thumbup:


----------

